# Broadcom 57711



## nORKy (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

The bxe drivers doesn't work with the broadcom 57711 in HP 460C G6.

There are kernels panics or 
the network goes down without asking it or
the network goes up when I do a tcpdump (??)
the network goes up when I do a scrub all in pf 
...
too many bugs

Can someone can help me ?


----------

